# nechat si/se podmanit si



## Jagorr

Jaké by bylo správné použití spojení sloves podmanit si a nechat si/se?

_Jako všichni se nechá podmanit si svým chtíčem._
A také ne čem záleží použití zvratného zájmena si/se se slovesem _nechat _? 

Pokud někdo umí francouzsky, pak věta kterou překládám zní:
_Comme tous les autres, il se laisse subjuguer par son désir._


----------



## Mori.cze

Bonjour

_Jako všichni se nechá podmanit svým chtíčem. _(bez si) je možné, ale zní to jako hodně otrocký překlad. Lepší by bylo
_Jako všichni se nechá ovládnout svým chtíčem
_
a vůbec nejlepší (imho) pak
_Jako všichni(, i on) podléhá pokušení.

Chtíč _má jednoznačně sexuální smysl, nejsem si jistá francouzským _désir _ani kontextem, pokud jde o sex, je v pořádku. _Pokušení _je univerzální (a slabší/méně negativní).


----------



## Jagorr

Pardon, nenapsal jsem celou větu, která zněla následujícím způsobem:

_Comme tous les autres, il se laisse subjuguer par son désir et cède aisément à la tentation. _
(což jsem nakonec přeložil jako _Jako všichni ostatní se nechá uchvátit svým chtíčem a snadno ustoupí pokoušení. - _Už nevím, jestli uznáte _uchvátit _za vhodné )

Avšak podle čeho se řídí se/si u _nechat _ještě zůstává otázkou...


----------



## bibax

Jagorr said:


> A také na čem záleží použití zvratného zájmena si/se se slovesem _nechat_?


Záleží na významovém slovese.

urážet, ovlivňovat, využívat, přesvědčit, ... koho (acc., příp. gen.):

nechá *se* urážet, ovlivňovat, využívat, přesvědčit, ...

přinést, posílat, vysvětlit, ... komu (dat.):

nechal *si* přinést, posílat, vysvětlit, ...

Platí i o jiných vazbách (i předložkových):

lomcovat, manipulovat, ... někým: nenechá *sebou* lomcovat, manipulovat, ...


----------



## Mori.cze

Jagorr said:


> _Jako všichni ostatní se nechá uchvátit svým chtíčem a snadno ustoupí pokoušení._



Volila bych "_jako všichni ostatní se nechá ovládnout chtíčem a snadno podlehne pokušení_", obojí je poměrně idiomatické (byť _ovládnutí _spíš s "nízkými pudy"). 
_
Uchvácení _uznám za přijatelné, ale _ustoupení _mi zní divně. 
_Pok*o*ušení _lze, ale _pokušení _je idiomatičtější. 

Ještě by šlo "_poddá se chtíči/pokušení_".


----------



## bibax

Jagorr said:


> Avšak podle čeho se řídí se/si u _nechat _ještě zůstává otázkou...


Dodatek: v případě zvratného významového slovesa je to složitější. Pravá zvratná slovesa nelze použít s _nechati_. Pokud existuje nezvratná varianta slovesa, pak se použije.

podmaniti si někoho i podmaniti někoho: nenechal se podmanit 

zamilovati si, oblíbiti si někoho (zamilovati, oblíbiti někoho ):
nenechal se zamilovat, oblíbit 
musí se opsat: nenechal nikoho, aby si ho zamiloval, oblíbil 

Bez záruky!!! Pro většinu Čechů je těžké vymýšlet pravidla české gramatiky, o kterých nikdy neslyšeli.


----------

